# Calling all Nurses!!



## Erin21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi there,
A friend and I are both looking to relocate to the UAE in November this year.
Currently we are both working in a tertiary ICU in Australia (i graduated in NZ though), have Graduate Certificates in Intensive Care and have completed a number of other courses. Both of us have >5years post grad experience.
I am just wanting information and opinions from those working in the UAE, how do you find it? How is the pay? How hard is it to get your registration and visas etc? How did you find your job?
I have just heard so many bad stories, but i think it would be such good experience and a great opportunity.
Any information and opinions (good or bad!) will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!
Erin


----------

